# Are Donkey's okay to be with Nigerian Dwarf Goats?



## KeenaFarm (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a small herd of Nigerian Dwarf's and I have been considering a donkey as a guard for a while now. I've recently found a pair of standards that I'm definitely thinking of bringing home and my only concern is that their large size in comparison to the goats will be a problem. Has anyone had these two together? I have always wanted donkey's so I'm really hoping that this can work, lol. Is there any danger in keeping them together? I'm just a worry wart so I can't help think about them getting squished. Anyone with experience and advice is welcome!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

size of thier charge does not matter...the important thing is that the donkeys are used to running with and guarding sheep/goats...you shouldnt just pick up any pretty Donkey and hope they work..it should be a gelding or jennies..never a jack! Be sure the current owner can show you how the donkeys are around the herd..ask 100+1 questions about behavior...any trouble in the past,, how was it handled ect....If the donkeys never been around sheep or goats..it does not mean they cant ....if you bring them home...place them where they share a fence with the goats...let them get used to their sounds and smells...as you get to know the donkey...she should have kind eyes, have good ground mannors ect..if you cant feel comfy around her she does not need to be around the herd..ect...

I have 9 donkeys and I love them all..minies, small standards and large standards..they come from hard places...we work with them daily to help them over come issues and trust us...they all run with our sheep daily...our goats run out the back with them when we can watch the goats..( bad fencing) so far we have never had an issue and since each donkey knows her name...if we see one ( usually Stormy) getting a bit too playful...we can shout her name and she stops...Stormy was born here to her rescue mom during a storm...she is a playful girl who needs a bit of a firm hand...: )


----------



## KeenaFarm (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you so much!
I have my eye on a pair of standards - one jenny and one gelding both about 9-10 years old. Both very people friendly but I have yet to figure out their experience with other farm animals. I'm hoping to go visit with them and ask questions soon. I have always wanted donkeys so even if they turn out to not get along with the goats it will not be the end of the world! I am hoping that it works out though! The current owner says they are friendly, well mannered, and good for the vet so it sounds promising but we'll see once I get to meet them myself. My biggest concern is how much they will eat compared to the goats! lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> My biggest concern is how much they will eat compared to the goats! lol


Donkeys are fairly cheap to feed lol...with nine donkeys you would think we spend more on them then thegoats..but nope!! the goats get all our money lol 
For donkeys, you dont want to give grain unless they are undercondition or nursing a young...they feed better on pasture of weeds and native grasses then Hay...One of my ladies is even getting a fat roll and shes not been fed grain since she weened her foal!! Many have different ideas of the care of a donkey...my thought is each donkey has its own need and should not be rolled up under one banner...so if I had one that seemed to be dropping weight then I wouldnt hesitate to add grain to her daily....so far that has not been an issue...we will put out a bale of hay this winter...just in case they cant graze enough...but usually its un touched ...worm every three months may be needed...


----------



## Natacha (Oct 17, 2014)

My In-laws have goats and a donkey but in different pins. One day, they had a goat get out and into the pasture with the donkey and the donkey bit the goat and shook it like a rag doll. The goat survived but was injured.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have burros (wild donkeys) that are in pasture with the horses. The goat pasture is right next to it. The goats get out and in with the burros and horses all the time. Have never had an issue. I do think if the donkeys aren't use to goats, they will consider them as dangerous and will pick them up and shake them to death (they do that with dogs, etc) or stomp them into grease spots (they do that too). I have to be careful with any new dog on the place until the burros consider them part of the menagerie. 

Like Cathy said....they truly prefer to graze on anything and everything. They will get fat if fed grain, but my boys are chunks on nothing but pasture. Their feet are a little different from horses so a farrier that knows donkeys is a good idea. My burros love super crunchy treats....range cubes are a favorite.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> My In-laws have goats and a donkey but in different pins. One day, they had a goat get out and into the pasture with the donkey and the donkey bit the goat and shook it like a rag doll. The goat survived but was injured.


This does happen...again..never have a intaked Jack with sheep or goats..when we brought new donkeys in we pen them where all out dogs sheep and goats have access to the fence line...we bring our dogs to the fence line several times a day and make them sit while we brush the donkey and such...once the donkey stops caring about them we are good to go....its really just making sure the donkey knows the dog/sheep/goats belong...


----------



## KeenaFarm (Aug 27, 2014)

Me and my father each have a dog and my border collie/lab mix is perfectly fine with the goats and very well behaved with no herding instict so im sure she would steer clear of.the donks. Even if i leave the pen open for a second she will just sit.outside of it politely unless i.invite her in. My fathers boxer on the other hand is a block head and will squeeze past you to chase the kids. I would just have to be extra careful about leaving him unattended near the gate. Thank you so much for all your information!
What kind of shelter do you have for your donkeys? We would have to build a new one for them and we leave in rhode island so we definitely have the new england weather. I was thinking a three sided shelter with an opening in the front and deep enough that they could get away from rain or snow? We dont have a barn so that seems like the best option.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds likeyou have agood plan...the Boxer wont hurt the donkey...but the donkey sure will hurt the Boxer!!...( we used toraise Boxers,, they can be stubborn) 

your three sided shelter option is perfect...just so they can get out of the rain and wind...: )


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Donkeys are fine with goats as long as they are female! Jacks have been known for killing goats, mostly because of when does or other animals come in heat. It sparks something in them and they do not act anything like themselves. Although I've heard of some jack donkeys being very friendly toward goats but I wouldn't risk it.


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## KeenaFarm (Aug 27, 2014)

Well this pair is a jenny and a gelded jack so im sure he should be fine!


----------



## idabelsmom (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a donkey (jack) with my goats. He is an awfully cranky donkey and anything new he wants to stomp. He is a great guard for all of my animals. I just keep a close eye when introducing anything new.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My goats are turned out with my 2 large horses and a pony.


----------

